# Craftsman 1/2 reversable drill 315.7783



## jgavrile (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 1/2 inch reversable drill that I picked up at a flea market with no brushes. Model no 315.7783/ I look in Sears Parts direct and they are no longer available? Where do I get replacement brushes?? This seems like impossible to find anywhere??


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Try ereplacementparts.com or toolbarn.com (tool parts section of toolbarn.com)!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Depending on the age, that drill was made by Diehl Mfg or Ryobi. Any decent tool repair shop, STAFDA dealer or motor repair house should be able to help you with brushes. just bring it in and let them have a look, I can't imagine they are anything special.

A lot of decent "old time" hardware stores even carry assortment's of generic brushes ( like in the old yellow Serva-a-lite or Jandorf bins)


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup. The first 3 digits indicate the manufacturer. 
http://vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman/manufacturers.aspx?sort=2


----------

